# Server per SSH nicht erreichbar



## Crav3X (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin totaler Anfänger in sachen Linux und hoffe auf eure hilfe...

Habe Ubuntu Server installiert und versuche nun mit meinem Windows PC und Putty auf die Console zuzugreifen... leider bekomme ich keine verbindung dort hin.
Mir wurde gesagt das unter Ubuntu eine Firewall läuft an der ich den SSH port freigeben muss... das hab ich auch bei "iptables" getan... aber es funktioniert trotzalle dem nicht...

Was kann ich noch tun um zu gucken woran es liegt und wie ich es lösen kann?

Vielen Dank
Crav


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2007)

Wie genau hast Du die Regel denn eingefuegt?
Moeglicherweise gelangt das Paket ja garnicht erst zu Deiner Regel.


----------



## zeroize (23. August 2007)

Ich weiß das ist eine doofe Frage - aber ich muss sie leider stellen. Hast du den ssh-Dienst installiert und konfiguriert für den User mit dem du dich anmeldest und mit der richtigen Art der Anmeldung (pre shared Key, private Key) ?


----------



## Crav3X (23. August 2007)

ups... hehe, die Doofe frage war aber berächtigt^^

ich dachte ich müsste nix mehr installieren^^ Ok, also muss ich erst SSH installieren... wie mach ich das und wie konfiguriere ich das dingen? Gibt es dafür ein Howto?

sorry... wie gesagt... anfänger...



ähm... das sah GLAUBE ICH so aus...


```
iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
```

bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher... habs nicht ganz im kopf.,,,


----------



## zeroize (23. August 2007)

Mhh, also ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich nicht genau weiß ob ssh standardmäßig bei Ubuntuserver installiert ist - aber ich denke nicht.
Installieren kannst du das mit folgendem Befehl:
=> # sudo apt-get install ssh

Die Konfiguration läuft über die Datei /etc/ssh/sshd_config
und da kommt es drauf an, was du willst - standardmäßig ist der root-Account ausgeschlossen von der Nutzung - was auch so bleiben sollte ;-).

Wenn du dich mit dem "einfachen" Passwort zufrieden geben willst, musst die die Option:
passwordauthentication=yes setzen (sollte auf "no" stehen).

Viel Glück damit!


----------



## Crav3X (23. August 2007)

Herzlichen Dank!

Werde es versuchen... Danke danke 

Crav


----------

